# Rare Neighbors



## JAVRON (Feb 20, 2009)

Are there any animals that are rare to be in your town?  Unlike Purrl, who is in many towns.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 20, 2009)

...

i dunno


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

i don't think i have any rare neighbors, even if i did i wouldn't know if they were rare or not because they'd be in my town, so i wouldn't think that they're rare.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> i don't think i have any rare neighbors, even if i did i wouldn't know if they were rare or not because they'd be in my town, so i wouldn't think that they're rare.


...

SO CONFUZZLED!!!


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with this one. I'd say no... although I really want Bob in my town. =(


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no idea, but my town always has a way of giving me neighbors I don't want.

Pwnsome To Blech ratio: 4:6. How Lucky am I?


----------



## scrunch (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanna guess that there are no rare neighbors, only the ones that have only 2 in their kind....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes there are "said" to be "rare" neighbors and there All the moneys and the Octopi


----------



## fitzy (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never seen the monkies as any1's neighbours!!!


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea monkeys are rare to get.


----------



## MygL (Feb 20, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> i dunno


lol then why post?? =P

uhmm i dont think i have but i wish ... i prefer wolfs


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2009)

Marina (octopus) is the rarest to me.


----------



## Juiceton76 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the guide (for City Folk), and there are no neighbors that are listed rare.
Although I know that in AC:WW the monkeys are rare. And that's all I know.


----------



## Orange (Feb 22, 2009)

scrunch said:
			
		

> I wanna guess that there are no rare neighbors, only the ones that have only 2 in their kind....


So that means the hippo's are rare...
I've had both of them, one still lives in my town.

I think kangaroos are rare, because I never see one in the city.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't really think Nana (A monkey) is a rare one.. Maybe Yuka? Idk...


----------



## Anna (Feb 27, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I'm not too familiar with this one. I'd say no... although I really want Bob in my town. =(


I have bob lol.


----------



## Anna (Feb 27, 2009)

TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> I don't really think Nana (A monkey) is a rare one.. Maybe Yuka? Idk...


I think the spotty rabbits are rare-ish


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Francine... I think she has a spots on it... And is a bunny...


----------



## spector1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i saw that guy in the city :O


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 27, 2009)

spector1 said:
			
		

> i saw that guy in the city :O


Who? Francine? or Bob.. lol I like the name bob lol


----------



## spector1 (Feb 27, 2009)

bob lol


----------



## SamXX (Feb 27, 2009)

I think that the Chimp animals are rare...
But I'm not sure.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Feb 28, 2009)

Monkeys are rare.
haa
I have Elise in my town.
:]


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 28, 2009)

There is no such thing as rare neighbors! There are lots of neighbors on the game thats why you cant get this aimal or that animal.


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 28, 2009)

Yukka is rare, and any monkey is rare


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 28, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Yukka is rare, and any monkey is rare


I have Yuka! Yay! And Nana.. Whos a monkey..


----------



## Suaure (Feb 28, 2009)

I want a monkey!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 28, 2009)

Any octopus is rare...

same goes for hippos and rhinos....

Only 2 of each of those types.

I have a rhino named Rhonda because she moved from my friend's town to mine.


----------



## Sky_Kid (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the Kangaroos and Octopi are the rarest, and I think monkeys are second rarest.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I have a rhino named Rhonda because she moved from my friend's town to mine.


Rhonda used to be a rainbow-clown chicken on GC. Then, they changed her to a rhino. lmao.


----------



## Sky_Kid (Feb 28, 2009)

I have Rhonda in my town right now. She calls me "bigfoot."


----------



## Cholito (Feb 28, 2009)

is there a list of which neighbour is rare?


----------



## Sky_Kid (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think so, but I'm pretty sure the anteaters are rare too. I've never seen one in the city.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anteaters are definetly not rare.... I have one named Cyrano and my friend has two named Anabelle and Antonio.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2009)

No, I am not quiet sure if "RARE" neighbours exist but i do no that there are rare types of animals to get but not neighbours monkey, bull, rhino & octapi (octapus) are rare types of animals to get in the game (p.s. vi do not know if ive postd this already i am new to the bell tree)


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have Alfonso, dunno if he is rare but when he moved in, he would always say "its'a me!" and he wears a mario shirt.

I also have Ribbot, and I think he might be rare, because he is a robot frog lol


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 28, 2009)

I want a monkey. XD


----------



## Dkagr (Feb 28, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I want a monkey. XD


Hah, I don't much like the monkeys. 
I prefer the simple goats, like Nan and Chevre. :] Maybe Vesta too. 

But rare neighbors? Probably Octapus if any at all...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 1, 2009)

One of my friends got extremely lucky and got Octavian... so now whenever I go to his town I make sure I talk to Octavian, in hopes that one day he will decide to move to my town xD

Mostly though, I want a monkey or gorilla. They are my favorites.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I want Marina in my town!


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the movie animals are slightly rarer...


But then again, in my town I've got Whitney and Alfonso... And I used to have Hopper... xP


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 1, 2009)

If monkeys are rare then I hit the jackpot, because I have two.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Dkagr said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I only saw Octavian once in a friends town. I thought that was pretty cool. =P


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 1, 2009)

http://accf.wikispaces.com/villagers Heres a list of the villagers and there is around 200 neighbours and there are actually quite a few monkeys but not many octopi or bulls or cows or goats or-- well I could go on. Have a look for yourself!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> If monkeys are rare then I hit the jackpot, because I have two.


Lucky.... which ones?

The ones I want mostly are Champ and Simon.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 7, 2009)

Are goats rare...?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

i think so Tigercrossing because there aren't many in the game...


----------



## Suaure (Mar 7, 2009)

I WANA KANGAROO!!!!!


----------



## Suaure (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are all the rare animals
Anteaters(4)
Bulls(2)
Chickens(5)
Cows(2)
Crocodiles(3)
Goats(2)
Gorillas(5)
Hippopotamuses(2)
Koala Bears(4)
Kangaroos(3)
Lions(3)
Monkeys(6)
Octopi(2)
Ostriches(2)
Rhinos(2)
Sheep(5)
Tigers(2)

Everything else is NOT rare. Hope this clears things up a lot.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Here are all the rare animals
> Anteaters(4)
> Bulls(2)
> Chickens(5)
> ...


chickens arent really that rare...


----------



## Suaure (Mar 7, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. 5 Chickens. 6 monkeys. Monkeys are rare. So why not chickens. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

because they appear more often...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anteaters, koalas, and monkeys are not rare.

I have an anteater, my friend has two...

My friend used to have a koala then it moved out...

And I know tons of people that have monkeys.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't really think there are rare animals. You just get what you get... =P


----------



## StbAn (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the only two ostriches:

Queenie





and
Gladyz


----------

